# Turkey mount question



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

looks like I have a tag for southern region this year. I'm thinking that I'd like to get a full strut mount this year, if I'm lucky enough to harvest. I've also been thinking about going after a bird with archery equipment this time. I have a couple questions:

What's better, real head skin mount, or artificial head? Does it matter?

If I lop off the head, can a taxidermist still use it for a skin mount?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

A head shot is always the best way to kill a turkey in regards to taxidermy! If you're bow hunting just be sure you hit the head only. Try not to cut any of the neck feathers below the head. I always say aim for his eye...

Some taxidermists use the real head, and some use fake ones. I prefer the fake ones. I have my own line of cast heads that were molded from real heads. They look just as real as the freeze dried ones. I think more real... Here's why. it's almost impossible to paint a freeze dried head and not get paint on the feathers. When I use a cast head I paint the head first, then add the feathers to it afterwards. The result is an extremely lifelike head with absolutely no painted feathers. Plus, a plastic head will NEVER shrink, stink, draw bugs, go bad, or rot on you. Freeze dried heads don't carry that same guarantee.

The real trick with painting a turkey head is to make it look like it hasn't been painted at all. You can't do that with a freeze dried head. The really good guys can get close, but it still looks painted.

Here's a picture of a freeze dried head from the best in the business. If you look close you can see the paint on the feathers.









And here's one I did from a cast head and glued the feathers back in. Better looking? You be the judge...


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Tex knows his stuff. Great looking head. Planning on using a gobbler guillotine? :lol:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yes -- I'm going to try out the guillotine.


----------

